# Our Raggie Kits



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Below a few photos of our Rio's babies - they will be 5 weeks on Monday...hope this is not Raggie overload!

This is Tips - Seal Bicolour girl - a real sweetie

















This is Bud, Seal Colourpoint









Below Bud (in background) Chip, another Seal Colourpoint, in the front









Flynn is in the foreground and is a Blue Bicolour male









Below Bud having 40 winks....









Tips & Chip sharing a bed


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god, they are just tooooooooooooooo cute,,thats it,, im most certainly getting myself a little kitty, i cant resist these baby pictures any longer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww Kaz they are just so sweet, I love Chip 

(This is why Ragdolls are just so addictive!)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> aww Kaz they are just so sweet, I love Chip
> 
> (This is why Ragdolls are just so addictive!)


awwwwwwww, i know, i keep seeing all these kitty pictures, and i really want a little kitty now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awwwwwwww, i know, i keep seeing all these kitty pictures, and i really want a little kitty now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha yeh it's dangerous looking at all these pics of kittens!

I really want another Raggie but need to wait until I've got a bigger house lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> ha ha yeh it's dangerous looking at all these pics of kittens!
> 
> I really want another Raggie but need to wait until I've got a bigger house lol


im sure you could squash one more little baby in,


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh my, I'm in love. They are simply beautiful.

I fell for this breed the first time I them on this forum.

Right that's it, sorry guys I am not looking in this section anymore the cute factor is overwhelming. 

Sue


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wow chinablue there beautiful  my babies will be 5 weeks old on monday as well, but how the hell do you manage to get nice piccies  my lot wont sit still, heres mine well for what you can see of the little rascals lol.  not as good a pictures as your china  *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *wow chinablue there beautiful  my babies will be 5 weeks old on monday as well, but how the hell do you manage to get nice piccies  my lot wont sit still, heres mine well for what you can see of the little rascals lol.  not as good a pictures as your china  *
> View attachment 9434


Aww Lyn yours are adorable too!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> Aww Lyn yours are adorable too!


*aww thanx bee, just wish i could take piccies like Kaz  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

everyone has got beautiful raggies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks folks, they are pretty damn cute but in furness so are all kits!!

Lyn - your babies are munchable too. For every photo that appears on this forum I probably have taken 6 or 7!! I now wait until they are winding down and about to go asleep....


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are just precious


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Kaz,these are some seriously cute kitts,OOh i could snuggle them forever ,they look really cheeky too,fab pics love


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhhh, they are truly gorgeous babies*


----------



## Chista (Sep 21, 2008)

They are obsolutely stunning  I'm soooo jealous


----------

